# Native American peace pipe that blows bubbles



## TigerJade (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey all! I've been tasked with creating (or finding) a Native American peace pipe that blows bubbles for a production of Peter Pan.. google, ebay, etsy and craiglist have all failed me. I have found some very beautiful actual peace pipes, but im not sure how they would function with a bubble solution.. some of the 'bowls' are set on top and i feel that the solution would run down into the pipe and leak out the end with the mouthpiece, or if I get one that has a bowl hanging below the 'stem' of the pipe that the solution wouldn't get the air blown into it and wouldn't produce the bubbles.. suggestions, photos and ANY advice are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Amiers (Apr 3, 2014)

Patent US3665637 - Bubble pipe toy - Google Patents, there are drawing in the patent you could follow the design and get an idea but you would have to make em by scratch.


----------



## Mikepoore (Jun 10, 2014)

I looked at the Google patents page, and it seems needlessly complicated. I'm building this same exact prop for our family storytelling teepee (Yep...), for the enjoyment of my nieces and nephews, and here's what I'm doing:

I looked at this site, about how to convert a corncob pipe into a bubble pipe, and it boils down to: get a corncob pipe and put bubble solution in it instead of tobacco.

http://www.ehow.com/how_12171594_convert-pipe-bubble-pipe.html

Then just construct a long body with skinny PVC pipe, and glue it to the corncob pipe, and decorate. If needed, the stem of the corncob pipe could be extended with sturdy drinking straws. Et, voila! You have a long, feathery, Lakota ceremonial pipe...that blows bubbles. Est. cost: $17.00.


----------

